

Dive Into Python 3 now finished and downloadable as HTML and PDF - srid
http://diveintopython3.org/?dupe=withhonor

======
pmorici
The footnote is funny,

"""

This site is optimized for Lynx just because fuck you.

I’m told it also looks good in graphical browsers.

"""

~~~
juvenn
Yeh, it confused me too.

One day, I asked diveintomark on twitter:

    
    
      Why there's an unpleasant 'fuck you'?
    

and get the reply from Mark:
<http://twitter.com/diveintomark/statuses/1914075749>

Now I'm just wondering, has Mark been greatly annoyed by the Internet
Censorship?

~~~
jibiki
That's a really funny reply. I suggest Mark try "^__^ fuck you ^__^"

~~~
juvenn
Oh, you ruined all fun

------
yop
"Also available in dead trees" for the print edition. Can't stop laughing.

~~~
mahmud
"dead trees", that's a very common expression; why would you find it funny?

~~~
yop
Because I hadn't heard/read it before.

~~~
mahmud
you, my friend, are a bleeding-edge internet newb :-P

<http://catb.org/jargon/html/D/dead-tree-version.html>

<http://catb.org/jargon/html/index.html> <\-- start here and spend a weekend.

------
forsaken
Thanks Mark!

~~~
juvenn
I followed a lot of diveinto series by Mark, so, Thank you!

------
timwiseman
_Über-geeks can also clone the Mercurial repository:

you@localhost:~$ hg clone <http://hg.diveintopython3.org/> diveintopython3 _

I know I'm a DBA, but I think this is the first time I've qualified as an
Uber-geek.

------
chasingsparks
Hacker News continues to keep me informed. I was just looking two or three
weeks ago for a refresher course on Python and found everything outdated.
Stellar.

------
ludwig
Why is the section "What's New in Python 3" the last section?

------
pizza
Yes! Now, only the small matter that more than 9/10 modules will break under
python 3, but hey, at least now we have a finished Dive Into Python 3!

~~~
tsally
Nothing is stopping you from using Python 2.x. Writing a new version of a
language is never intended to be backwards compatible. Indeed, breaking
backwards compatibility is essentially a perquisite because a new version is
the opportunity to add all the useful features that couldn't be added before.

~~~
andreyf
That doesn't seem completely true. I could imagine default language syntax
changing from one version to another, but still being modifiable via "from
__future__ import ..." or "from __past__ import ...", respectively. Unless the
bytecodes of the VM are incompatible (which is possible), there isn't any
reason py26 code can't talk to py30 code...

